# Harvard > UNC?



## COJOJAX (Jan 4, 2009)

Harvard 82, Boston College 70

Just sayin'...


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

:lol:

i'm stickying this thread!


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

haha, I love it. Guess all the UNC fans can keep quiet for awhile. Just keep talking up your team boys and ignore those defensive woes. There's no way you're winning it all...


----------



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

Where's HB when you need him? :whistling:


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

BlueBaron said:


> Where's HB when you need him? :whistling:


under a rock in the bottom of the ocean. LOL


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

coolpohle said:


> There's no way you're winning it all...



:lol:


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

Although I do think they beat Wake today.


----------



## COJOJAX (Jan 4, 2009)

coolpohle said:


> Although I do think they beat Wake today.


:whistling:

Hmm ...


----------



## coolpohle (Dec 28, 2006)

Can't be right all the time man...think my record speaks for itself though.


----------



## COJOJAX (Jan 4, 2009)

coolpohle said:


> Can't be right all the time man...think my record speaks for itself though.


I'm just messing around. I figured UNC would have won that game too.

Better to get the losses out of their system now rather than later. I think they need these kind of experiences to REALLY contend for a national title.


----------

